# Projection Mapping Software - FaçadeSignage - 15% Discount



## VideoMappingSoftware (Oct 2, 2015)

If you need a powerful and easy projection software for great Halloween displays.

We are offering FaçadeSignage Projection Mapping software.

3 Months Lite License at 79 USD 
Use a 1024x768 projector. *link*.

3 Months Standard License at 139 USD 
Use two or three projectors up to 3840x1200 resolution, and export the video to AVI. *link*.

*Permanent Lite version at 15% discount for this month.* 
A lifetime Lite license for 1 PC.
Use the *HALLOWEENLITE2015* coupon code. *link*.


For any inquiries, PM me or use the contact form on the website.

Have a Spooky Halloween!


----------

